# Possible to paint boots?



## The Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

I have burton invader boots and they are black and white, i would like to change the sole of the boot to red or something like that. Any idea what paint to use?


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Not really possible. Anything you use will flake and rub off/look like shit.


----------



## The Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

*yeah*

i thought so, what if i dye them?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

dye might work I have seen guys on youtube dye paintball masks to custom them out and that's usually a semi flexible plastic I cant imagine a rubber sole being much more difficult... but for something nobody is going to notice anyway seems kinda silly... I mean hell the only time I notice the bottom of my boots or shoes is if I step in the dog crap...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

:blink::icon_scratch::dizzy::dunno:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, it worked for Kazu when he started to promote Adidas but they did not have any boots ready yet. Sort of...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

A two part epoxy paint is about the toughest paint I have ever delt with. Finding that paint might be a pain tho.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Dylon. 




Dylon, Dylon, dYLON.


----------

